# Old Kmart Lawn Edger Parts???



## LarryE

I have an old Kmart lawn edger, model number KS-17. I need a shaft and pulley for the blade and can't find the parts I need in the town I live in. Can someone tell me where I may be able to find them. The edger is 25 years old and in great shape except for the shaft and pulley. I hate to trash it just because of that. Thanks, everyone. Larry


----------



## pyro_maniac69

MTD made the kmart brand I do believe


----------



## 30yearTech

A lot of edger parts are available from after market suppliers. If you can email me a picture along with the dimensions of the shaft and bearings, I will look through my catalogs and see if I can track any down for you.


----------



## LarryE

I have emailed you the pictures. Thanks so much for the help. Larry


----------



## 30yearTech

*K&S TrimAll*

Larry, 
I am pretty sure your edger is a K&S Trim-All edger. Very popular edger (when edgers were popular  ). Parts should not be hard too hard to find. I emailed you a pdf file with some dimensions of shafts, hopefully you can identify the one you need and locate a replacement.


----------



## 30yearTech

Oh by the way, that should be the correct model number, as I saw the little decal on top of the engine, and thats where K & S used to put them. The fact that it starts with the letters KS makes me sure thats what you have.


----------



## LarryE

Thanks so much, 30yearTech, you've been a great help. Man is this a great forum. I'm sure glad I found you guys and hope some day I can repay by helping someone too. Thanks again. Larry


----------



## scruffdawg37

Did Kmart make the old Golden Boy edgers? I have an old one made in 76. Link to my page with info on my Golden Boy edger. Its model number is KS-71. Also, a group just started on Golden Boy edgers is here. Any info You could offer would be very much appreciated. 
Thanks, 
Donny


----------



## 30yearTech

K-Mart never made these edgers, a company called K&S made them. Your Golden Boy edger was also made by K&S, the engine was mfg by Briggs and Stratton.


----------



## scruffdawg37

*Where is K&S?*

Thank you so much for that info.

I searched for K&S, but found nothing on Google. There are several sites selling parts. But I was hoping to find and contact K&S. Is the company still around? Were they bought out by someone? Anything you may know would definitely be appreciated.

I and a friend are trying to set up a group and a site for other Golden Boy owners who can't find any info. The group is Golden Boy edgers. The site is Golden Boy Edgers Help. Both are new, just created in the last couple of days.

Thanks again for last answer. Thank you in advance for any more info you may be able to share.

Donny


----------



## 30yearTech

I am not 100% sure about this, but I think they were bought out by Noma, which was purchased by Murray and ultimately ended up in Briggs and Strattons hands. I don't think the company exists anymore and I don't think Briggs provides any product support. As I said I am not 100% sure about this and could be wrong, but I seem to recall hearing this. Many parts such as blades, bearings, pulley's, belts, shafts, etc. are available through aftermarket suppliers.


----------



## Lightning Storm

*44 year old edger need blade pulley*



30yearTech said:


> A lot of edger parts are available from after market suppliers. If you can email me a picture along with the dimensions of the shaft and bearings, I will look through my catalogs and see if I can track any down for you.


Hi,

I hope you all can help me.
I have inherited a 40+ year old edger (older than me !).
It still runs great !

It is a Trim All / K & S edger.
It is Model: KS 19 deluxe.
It has a Briggs & Stratton 2 hp, 4 cycle engine.
It is has a white engine and gold/bronze frame/body.
It was made by K & S Mfg. in Ft. Worth, Tx.
It was probably built in 1964 or 1965.
It was purchased in 1965 from Foley's, Joskey's or J.C. Penny... something like that, maybe Montgomery Wards.
In any case, they are long since gone.

The pulley is steel.
It measures 2 1/4 " OD
It has a set screw/ allen wrench screw embedded
The ID is enlarged a bunch since the pulley wobbles.
If you lay it on a table it is 1 1/2" wide/tall.
And the shaft is a 3/8" shaft, not threaded on this end.
The shaft has a dent or spot for the set screw to dig in but is smooth otherwise on this end. It is threaded for the blade to attach on the other end.
This pulley is V notched and sends the power from the engine shaft in the rear of the edger.
If your behind the edger, edging, the blade on the right hand side, if that matters any.

I wouldnt mind buying a kit with shaft pulley and all if necessary.
The shaft seems straight and doesnt wobble, I dont really know what else to look for in shaft/bearing damage.
The belt was pretty tight and hard to get off but it is fairly new from a recent tuneup last year.
The engine was dying under load and they replaced some ignition parts and did a tune up and it runs very powerfully now.

I will try to post pics of the pulley and edger.
So far, I haven't found and parts here in Houston.

Thanks.


----------



## scruffdawg37

*parts sources*

It is hard to find parts for those sometimes. It sounds like a Golden Boy. Mine is here: http://webpages.charter.net/techdon/goldenboy.html. Also try these guys in the Golden Boy group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/golden_boy_edgers/. rf.horvath is the moderator in this group and rebuilt his recently. He may have some good parts sources.

A few of other sources to try are:

http://www.needlawnmowerparts.com/

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/index.aspx

http://www.smallenginepartswarehouse.com/parts.asp

http://www.yetmans.mb.ca/antiques.html

Hope this helps.
Donny


----------



## Lightning Storm

Thanks !
I talked to a few folks on the phone yesterday and its more of an edger part than an engine part. I will add some pictures.


----------



## Lightning Storm

Thanks !
I talked to a few folks on the phone yesterday and its more of an edger part than an engine part. I will add some pictures.
I dont know how to make them appear in these messages.

Pictures are in the Misc. gallery under: Trim All / K & S Edger, Model KS 19 Deluxe, *1965


----------



## Lightning Storm

*[B][U]Lightning Storm's Trim-All / K&S Edger:[/U][/B]*

*Lightning Storm's Trim-All / K&S Edger:*


----------



## Lightning Storm

*Lightning Storm's Edger Pulley*


----------



## Pudgie

*Edger*



Lightning Storm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you all can help me.
> I have inherited a 40+ year old edger (older than me !).
> It still runs great !
> 
> It is a Trim All / K & S edger.
> It is Model: KS 19 deluxe.
> It has a Briggs & Stratton 2 hp, 4 cycle engine.
> It is has a white engine and gold/bronze frame/body.
> It was made by K & S Mfg. in Ft. Worth, Tx.
> It was probably built in 1964 or 1965.
> It was purchased in 1965 from Foley's, Joskey's or J.C. Penny... something like that, maybe Montgomery Wards.
> In any case, they are long since gone.
> 
> The pulley is steel.
> It measures 2 1/4 " OD
> It has a set screw/ allen wrench screw embedded
> The ID is enlarged a bunch since the pulley wobbles.
> If you lay it on a table it is 1 1/2" wide/tall.
> And the shaft is a 3/8" shaft, not threaded on this end.
> The shaft has a dent or spot for the set screw to dig in but is smooth otherwise on this end. It is threaded for the blade to attach on the other end.
> This pulley is V notched and sends the power from the engine shaft in the rear of the edger.
> If your behind the edger, edging, the blade on the right hand side, if that matters any.
> 
> I wouldnt mind buying a kit with shaft pulley and all if necessary.
> The shaft seems straight and doesnt wobble, I dont really know what else to look for in shaft/bearing damage.
> The belt was pretty tight and hard to get off but it is fairly new from a recent tuneup last year.
> The engine was dying under load and they replaced some ignition parts and did a tune up and it runs very powerfully now.
> 
> I will try to post pics of the pulley and edger.
> So far, I haven't found and parts here in Houston.
> 
> Thanks.


You can remove the pully and drill the hole out a little larger to get it round again. Then insert a bushing that has the same inside diameter as the shaft and the same outside diameter as the hole you drilled through the pully. Drill a hole in the bushing so the set screw passes through to lock down on the shaft.


----------



## Lightning Storm

Thanks everyone !!
Special thanks to 30YearTech !!

Its working great !!
125% power !!

I bought a replacement pulley at www.mfgsupply.com
Part Here : http://www.mfgsupply.com/m/c/13-750.html

I just need to get the rear axle threaded on the right side and bolt it down, instead of that little end cap they hammer on then Im done.

:-D


----------



## chipper

*Trim All KS-19 edger parts & specs*

I have a KS-19 that I've been using since the mid-60s. 

As has been mentioned, there are a number of suppliers who can help provide the shafts, bearings, etc. I bought a set of bearings (part # KSKS-1188) and a shaft (# KSKS-5170) from Keepsharp Lawn & Garden Lawn Mower Parts in Orlando, FL. Ph: 407-298-6731, Tues, Wed & Thurs, 10-12:30 only (nice hours!). They can also supply the pulley (KSKS-5230). 

Anybody know where I can find a manual? I need the tune up specs (specifically, the quantity of oil in the reservior and the gap setting).

Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## Lonestar245

A couple of comments for this thread-

K-Mard didnt make edgers. Most likely if you have a K-Mart edger, it was built by a company like K&S out of Ft. Worth, Texas. I believe they built Golden Boy edgers as well, and it could be that Golden Boy was a brand name for a retailer such as Montgomery Ward, or Western Auto, etc...

I own 4 K&S built units. One of them (a two wheeled model) was purchased at Whites Automotive in Dallas Texas (Casa View location) by my mother. I was along for the ride, and likely I was under 7 years old, as I had not started school yet. This would make it a 1965 or earlier model. I recall the salesman taking us behind the store where there was a curb in the alley, and showing mom how to use the curb hopper feature- something about these units I love even today. My first exposure to working on a gasoline engine as a boy was to pull the head off this 2hp Briggs just to see what makes it tick. Likely I changed the pull rope a few times as well.

I have since owned some Whipper Clippers and a McLane branded "John Deere". McLane is a California made machine since the 40's, and Whipper Clipper is likely even older, being a mower company first. Whipper Clipper is my ATF, except I prefer the curb hopper feature of the K&S. I added a curb hopper to a McLane once, and it was a nice compromise between the stability of a 4 wheeled edger and the ease of the curb hopper.

My Golden Boy is a parts machine- not worthy of rebuilding itself due to the negligence of its owner leaving it outside to suffer the elements- but hopefully it will assist others in their resurrection. The photo below is my Dad's K&S "Trim-All", which I brought back from the dead with a replacement gas tank, and a couple of wheels from my Golden Boy donor unit.

Yes, I have a sickness I am sure. It involves small engine powered equipment. Whats yours?:tongue:


----------



## flpirate

*Gap setting*

Which gap are you asking about? The point setting is 0.020" and the spark plug gap is 0.030". The oil level should be just below the fill port on the engine.


chipper said:


> I have a KS-19 that I've been using since the mid-60s.
> 
> As has been mentioned, there are a number of suppliers who can help provide the shafts, bearings, etc. I bought a set of bearings (part # KSKS-1188) and a shaft (# KSKS-5170) from Keepsharp Lawn & Garden Lawn Mower Parts in Orlando, FL. Ph: 407-298-6731, Tues, Wed & Thurs, 10-12:30 only (nice hours!). They can also supply the pulley (KSKS-5230).
> 
> Anybody know where I can find a manual? I need the tune up specs (specifically, the quantity of oil in the reservior and the gap setting).
> 
> Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## chipper

*KS-19 Trim All edger engine specs*

Thanks for the specs, flpirate -- happy to have both of the real numbers (vs. the ol' "tune & try" method). I know where the fill line is in the oil reservoir, but do you know the quantity (when I want to drain & refill) and viscosity? I think I'm using SAE 30 at the moment, but I'm not sure if that's spec or not.

I'm happy to report that the edger's running fine - just used it this AM, though I've got to keep the choke nearly fully opened to get it to keep running. I took off the curb wheels years ago (but still have them), repainted the gas tank, and replaced the pull start assembly and housing about 8 years ago. It's a great little machine, and the envy of the neighborhood. When I first moved here in the early '90s, nobody edged their sidewalks decently (sorry, but the string-trimmer approach just isn't sufficient). Now nearly everyone does, though none with the precision and ease of the Trim All! 

Thanks again for the posting.

Chipper


----------



## 30yearTech

Use a high quality detergent oil classified "For Service SF, SG, SH, SJ" or higher, for ambient temperature of 40 degrees and above use SAE 30. 10W30 is an acceptable substitute. Capacity when empty is 20 oz.


----------



## DandAwestern

*Nostalgic for old motors*

I lucked upon this thread while doing a search for K & S Trim-all. I have learned from what I have read so far but still have a couple questions. I tried the parts finder at Briggs & Stratton and though I am an educated man...I still haven't figured it out. None the less. I have a very cool and fine example of a K & S model KS194. with a 2.5hp Briggs motor and I think the magneto is kaput. Anyway. I 'll try the local wise old soul about small engines for the part but I was hoping someone could tell me something about this model. It's white on red has all of its decals and oiling instructions etc. It's pretty cool. "Easy Spin Starting" too  Thanks for any help. 
D


----------



## 30yearTech

Model type and code number off your engine is needed for for engine parts. Your unit likely has points and condenser located under the flywheel. Very limited parts availability for the edger itself.

Your engine most likely would use a 793281 ignition module. This is a solid state unit that no longer uses the points and condenser. I believe you can still get an old style ignition coil through aftermarket suppliers.


----------



## DandAwestern

Thanks for the reply Tech. I'll find the engine number and see about finding the module you spoke of. Everything with the engine seems fine except no spark. I am grounding the plug on the head and pulling the starter. The plug is newish so I figure its the module.


----------



## jomama452

*trim-all ks19*

i'm looking for the bushing that goes behind the blade. it is a stepdown type washer that keeps the blade from rubbing the bearing and centers it on the shaft. i measure the shaft at 11/32 but a 5/16 nut seems to fit.i would appreciate any help.


----------



## bollwevil

I have the K&S Model # KS 122-a Trim All edger; Need help finding parts for edger not engine as the B&S engine runs good.


----------



## bollwevil

Do you have any tele. numbers as far as parts for the K&S Trim all? I am looking for the shaft and bushings for my model 122A trim all; Any help appreciated. ([email protected])


----------



## gcw1313

*White Deluxe Edger question*

I have a white Deluxe edger with the number 513-2150 on the bottom of the white delux label. It has model 87-645 on the Briggs and Stratton engine. 
The blade guard is loose. My question is: Is the guard suppose to be welded to the bearing portion of the edger or was it just pressed on? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ddewitt

*K&S Trim all KS-122A*

I am looking for the shaft. Did you get any responses with places to obtain parts?



bollwevil said:


> Do you have any tele. numbers as far as parts for the K&S Trim all? I am looking for the shaft and bushings for my model 122A trim all; Any help appreciated. ([email protected])


----------



## mwest

I have the same problem as ddewitt and bollwevil. I have a Trim All edger model KS-122A. I need the blade shaft. the shaft is slightly longer than 7". The only available shafts I can find are 5 3/8". Can someone steer me in the right direction?


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.I don't know what the diameter of the shaft is,BUT,have you tried looking at and adapting a hex head bolt.You would have to get the pulley welded to the hex head and cut off the excess threads,but I'm sure it would work.A 1/2"x7 1/2" bolt is about $2.A 5/8"x7 1/2" is around $3-$4.Just my opinion.


----------



## Josatdy

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.I don't know what the diameter of the shaft is,BUT,have you tried looking at and adapting a hex head bolt.You would have to get the pulley welded to the hex head and cut off the excess threads,but I'm sure it would work.A 1/2"x7 1/2" bolt is about $2.A 5/8"x7 1/2" is around $3-$4.Just my opinion.


Can anyone please tell me the oil to gas ratio for a Golden Boy trimmer model KS-71?


----------



## Josatdy

30yearTech said:


> Model type and code number off your engine is needed for for engine parts. Your unit likely has points and condenser located under the flywheel. Very limited parts availability for the edger itself.
> 
> Your engine most likely would use a 793281 ignition module. This is a solid state unit that no longer uses the points and condenser. I believe you can still get an old style ignition coil through aftermarket suppliers.


Can anyone please tell me the oil to gas ratio for a Golden Boy trimmer model KS-71?


----------



## ddoty

Any one know how to remove the blade shaft pulley on a KS-25 golden boy edger I need to grease the bearings and It won't come off.


----------



## ddoty

Lonestar245 said:


> A couple of comments for this thread-
> 
> K-Mard didnt make edgers. Most likely if you have a K-Mart edger, it was built by a company like K&S out of Ft. Worth, Texas. I believe they built Golden Boy edgers as well, and it could be that Golden Boy was a brand name for a retailer such as Montgomery Ward, or Western Auto, etc...
> 
> I own 4 K&S built units. One of them (a two wheeled model) was purchased at Whites Automotive in Dallas Texas (Casa View location) by my mother. I was along for the ride, and likely I was under 7 years old, as I had not started school yet. This would make it a 1965 or earlier model. I recall the salesman taking us behind the store where there was a curb in the alley, and showing mom how to use the curb hopper feature- something about these units I love even today. My first exposure to working on a gasoline engine as a boy was to pull the head off this 2hp Briggs just to see what makes it tick. Likely I changed the pull rope a few times as well.
> 
> I have since owned some Whipper Clippers and a McLane branded "John Deere". McLane is a California made machine since the 40's, and Whipper Clipper is likely even older, being a mower company first. Whipper Clipper is my ATF, except I prefer the curb hopper feature of the K&S. I added a curb hopper to a McLane once, and it was a nice compromise between the stability of a 4 wheeled edger and the ease of the curb hopper.
> 
> My Golden Boy is a parts machine- not worthy of rebuilding itself due to the negligence of its owner leaving it outside to suffer the elements- but hopefully it will assist others in their resurrection. The photo below is my Dad's K&S "Trim-All", which I brought back from the dead with a replacement gas tank, and a couple of wheels from my Golden Boy donor unit.
> 
> Yes, I have a sickness I am sure. It involves small engine powered equipment. Whats yours?👅


Do you know how to get the blade shaft pulley off of a KS-25 Golden Boy edger. The engine serial says it is a 1960 but it runs like a top. I bent the pulley trying to remove it so maybe I can fix it or perhaps you can make me a deal on the one off your parts machine. I just would like to grease the bearings.


----------



## light mechanic

Did you get it fixed?


----------

